# G.Loomis, Custom made Rod or GPS OM12SC????



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm in the market for a rod. This will go on either GW-Z30SHW or 525 Mag. Can I get some advice as to the difference between a name branded G.Loomis/Ocean Master rods and a Custom made rods. The rods I was looking at follow: G.Loomis 12' SUR1448C rated 6-14oz retail $345, BreakAway 12' 6'' LDFC TP150H rated 4-12oz retail $325, and 12' 6" Hatteras Outfitters Custom GSC1625-2C Version II rated 6-12oz retail $395. Or, do I just go to BPS and get me the OM 12' 6-12oz retail $119? I have a Tica and Tsunami 12' and trying to put a load on the rod seem difficult at time. Will a higher end rod load the rod better because of the design? The reason for this is my habit of buying thing at decent price to only sell it 3-4 months down the road because it's not what I really want. So back to the main question, which rods should I get and the reasons? Thanks in advance for everyone inputs.

Tony


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Tony,*

You need to get up with someone and cast some different rods. If your have a hardtime loading the Tica and Tsunami rods you'll really have a hardtime with the OM's and some of the other rods rated to 12oz and above. ....Tightlines


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i've got the gloomis 1448c 12', don't rely on the ratings. it throws best with 6oz and bait. a friend has a gloomis 10'6" and it will throw concrete blocks.
charlie


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ok Clyde....*

I live 2mins from your house and still haven't been able to hook up with you yet. My friend has an OM and I throw about the same with it, using 6oz on nice days and 12oz during that storm we had at AI 2 weeks ago. 

Do you mind showing me the rope? Again, I would love to join you or anyone on this board when you head out to fish. 

Thanks Big Brother for the info. So not all rated rods built as advertise. Got it.

Tony


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Daiwa Emblem Surf Rod*

I'll sell ya a daiwa emblem surf rod. 11'4" rated 4-7 oz, cork grip handle. very good condition, used once. $50


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Thx for the offer Fish-On but....*

I'm looking for answer to my post. Again, I just don't want to buy similar rods like Tica, Solaris, Tsunami, Ocean Master, Daiwa Emblem, and the like if the result are the same. I also have a 15' Daiwa Eliminator that I just sold to my in-law. I'm looking for a rod that once I got it, I will be amaze by how easy it is to load and cast. I did alot of researching for a conventional reels in the past and finally got Penn 525 Mag. At first, I thought I would blow up like crazy but to my surprise, I can heave it without blowing up. So that's how I want my rod to be. Again, thx for the offer. 

BTW, is that a casting rod or spinning rod? I might have a buyer for ya.

Tony


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fish-on said:


> I'll sell ya a daiwa emblem surf rod. 11'4" rated 4-7 oz, cork grip handle. very good condition, used once. $50


Fred, if you cut down to the second guide, then it will make a nice mini short heaver. I did that to mine, now it loads 6 great and not bad with 8 and small bait. Besides, it's not bad for a backup rod. You can't evn get a decent rod for $50. 

JMO


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Noob,

It's a casting rod.

Crawfish,

Thanks for the info. I just have a surplus of rods, so trying to sell some is all.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Fish Noob,

The only way to really find what you want is to try the rod *before you buy it* . Myself, I love the Okuma Solaris but hated the Tica (both were 12 footers). What you need to do is find a friendly group of casters. Hook up with them and ask if you can try their rods. That way, you get to try many different rods without taking a financial beating. There are two casting groups in the DC metro area. Both use to meet within 10 minutes of each other. I hope this info helps you.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Thank you for all the response.*

The truth was my better half was leaning toward me buying a $300+ rod. Now she say I have to wait till next season  .That's why I was asking what to get. So I'll be heading out to BPS to get my OM for this weekend. Funny thing was, I almost got away with it and she was so close to say "go ahead". Oh well, better luck next season. But by next year, with a little more experiences, I think I'll find the right one for me. Again thanks for all the response.

Tony


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you are having trouble loading the Tica (basicly a loomis clone) and the Tsunami then buying a new high end rod will not increase your casting distance. The best thing for you would be to get together with an experienced caster/casters and learn the proper techniques needed to load the rod. With a little instruction and a lot of practice the 12' Tica is capable of 400-500 ft casts in the field and 300' with bait.

Where are you located??

Tommy


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Hi Tommy..*

I'm located in N. Va. 5mins from DC.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Though I am not in his class as a caster, I agree with Tommy. It sounds as if you have good equiptment for starting out with the fishing and casting. I have the 12' Tica, Solaris and just recently the OM 6-12 rated. I have the Nomad from Penn, and with all these rods, use the 525mag and they all cast well. As mentioned maybe you should looking into your technique before spending a lot of loot an a more expensive rod.... just my .02 salt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Why don't you join us in Crisfield Md in 2 weeks for the Sportcast USA Worlds?? Lots of good casters more than willing to help you with the techniques you need. Friday is practice day.

You can learn a lot.

Tommy


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Tomorrow Friday?*

Tommy I would like to join. Are you talking about Friday tomorrow or 2 weeks from now and what time?

Tony


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Oct 15, 16 & 17. Friday is the day to get one on one help from casters. Look me up, I'll be glad to give you some pointers. 

Stick around for the event on Sat and Sun. Who knows you may get hooked too...... lol

Tommy


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Fishingnoob, If you really want to learn to cast, then get together with some guys that know how. If you don't like spending $$$ and then selling your stuff in several months, then you should get together with someone that will let you try their stuff. It does take some time, but it will help you narrow your choices. I see you posted about your 525 mag blowing up. There could be a problem with your reel; but maybe not. If you let someone else throw your reel and it doesn't blow up; then it is your style. Go to the tourney and buy a used custom from one of the guys there. I'm sure you could find something. Better yet; find Tommy and let him help you buy a rod from one of the guys at the tourney. pelican man.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Larry,

Yea I don't have blow problem anymore. I mean not as bad as first use. But I will find Tommy and see if he can show me the rope. Thanks.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

be sure to reply to tommy so he will bring his fishing rods and not just his tourney stuff. if you want i will bring the loomis and you can throw it.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Noob,

When you look me up just look for the slim, well built guy who looks just like Brad Pitt...... or just look for the trail of beautiful young ladies......


 


I'll bring a fishing rod or two for you to try.

Tommy


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Noob, Here you have it. Look for the slim guy with all the ladies following after him and big brother bringing you a Loomis to try. Let us know how you made out. pelican man


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Guys. I will look for Brad Pitt and I won't bring my wife along    .

Tony


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tommy*

I thought the World's were going to be in NC.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wish they were in NC..... that would cut quite a bit off of the 8 hr drive to crisfield


Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Heaver recommendation...*

Looks like you are in the market for a good heaver. Dont rule out Lamiglas rods. They make some outstanding heavers in your price range and they offer a lifetime warranty on their rods. 

The reel - I personally do not see the 525 as a practical reel for a heaver. It does not have the line capacity that is needed for tackling larger fish such as red drum or sharks. I see the reel as a perfect match for a lighter surf rods that can handle weights in the 1-5 oz category. 

I have the OM rod 6-12. Knowing what I know now, I would have spent my money and built my own custom rod on an All Star or Lami blank. 

Just my .02.

Sandcrab


----------

